# Hammerman



## CBR1100XX

Well I would just like to :welcome: Hammerman back to the forum. 

Its always good having older members around and I wanted to post a blog as haven't a clue what they are. So whats better than to welcome you back as an excuse to post something.:2thumb:


----------



## matty

i don't get this blog stuff me, but welcome back hammerman, dont know you like but ah well lol..


----------



## tombraider

Welcome back jimmy :mf_dribble:


----------



## Hammer Man

oh oh! Thanks! lol A blog for me! I didn't know this was here!


----------

